# Jim Carrey Karate-Knife defense clip



## Dieter (May 24, 2004)

Hi everybody,

I need your assistance:
I used to have a clip, where Jim Carrey plays a Karate master, who is supposed to teach a women selfdefense class how to defense against a knife.
Of course he gets stabbed several times because all the women were attacking "wrong". It is very funny.

I lost this clip due to a harddisc crash and I don´t know where I got it from in the first place.

Does anybody of you have this clip or know, where I can download it?
Any help would be gladly appreciated.


Thank you


Dieter


----------



## Rick Wade (May 24, 2004)

I have that clip I got it off of bear share.  If you want it PM me and I will e-mail you the clip be advised it is LARGE. 
Respectfully
Rick


----------



## Dieter (May 24, 2004)

Hi Rick,

wow, this was fast,

but please, mail it to me under


dk@abanico.de


Thank you very much

Dieter


PS: How large is large?


----------



## Cruentus (May 24, 2004)

Dieter said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> 
> I need your assistance:
> I used to have a clip, where Jim Carrey plays a Karate master, who is supposed to teach a women selfdefense class how to defense against a knife.
> ...



That was an old "In living Color" sketch....hilarious!  :boing2:


----------



## cinciman (May 24, 2004)

What's the actual name of the clip so I can try and find it also?

Or, if ya wouldn't mind, send it to avlowe@cinci.rr.com unless it's just an insane sized file. Thanx

EDIT: Nevermind, I spoke too soon.  I searched under Jim Carey on LimeWire and found it and a bunch of others..haha


----------



## Rick Wade (May 24, 2004)

I found it on bear share the key word was karate.  I will e-mail it tonight when I get home.  Keep in mind I am on Hawaii time so you should have it in the morning.

Respectfully


----------



## Rick Wade (May 24, 2004)

Additionally I think that clip also teaches us what kind of instructor we don't want to be.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 5, 2004)

See this thread:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15498

The clip is on the referenced website.


----------

